# My partial collection.



## SoCal_bottle (Aug 31, 2021)

The upper lighting is wired, the middle shelf lighting is rechargeable and very white LED.
It works, but I might go hard wire throughout the cabinet.


----------



## K6TIM (Aug 31, 2021)

Vary nice collection of poison bottles indeed!


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Aug 31, 2021)

Thank you!


----------

